# Best week ever



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm going to give you guys the shorter version because I could talk forever about this last week. Headed out to western no dak to fill my last doe tag and film my buddys shooting their bucks. We had been seeing a lot of movement due to the cold snap we had which kept everyone excited as usual. A few days went by with no tags filled until sunday. We were lucky to have the right wind to do some spot and stalk on some muley bucks. We ended up closing the gap and one buddy ended up plugging a decent buck at 60 yards. After hooting and hollering for a while we loaded him up and headed into town for fuel and other junk. This next part is what made it the best week of hunting to date for me. We walk into the sporting goods store to find Fred Eichchler!!!!! If you dont know who he is you dont watch the outdoor channel enough! He is the host of Easton bow hunting tv. I couldn't believe my eyes. We got our stuff together and stood behind him in line and as we were standing there I was nudging my buddy telling him to say something. Finally he just blurted out EASTON and Fred looked around at us and laughed and said "yep thats me". We were able to talk with him for a bit as he told us everything he had shot this fall and also told us that he was on his way to Jackie Bushmans ranch to do some hunting! I couldn't resist I had to ask him for a picture to which he said no problem and told us to take our time and he would wait outside. He ended up bringing his wife in the picture who evidently owns Muzzy! I didn't know that at the time so it made it even better. This guy is the real deal i couldn't believe how nice he was taking time out of his busy day to talk to us. Then it was to a sports bar to watch the vikings throttle STL. I ended up shooting my doe a couple days later and now im home telling it all! Hope you enjoyed here are some pics.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats pretty cool man! Yea, she took over the business for her Dad I believe. Pretty sexy lady too I might add :lol:


----------

